# Rattie paw prints



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I've wanted a tattoo of a little pair of rat pawprints for a long time, I was thinking about how nice it'd be to get the actual prints of one of my rats; probably Freyja, since she's my affectionate kissy heart rat and I think it'd be a slightly more unique tattoo since one of her back toes is tiny (it actually looks like it's missing at first look but there is a tiny nail there.) Assuming I was brave enough to actually go through with it, I think it'd be a sweet tribute to one of the loveliest pets I've ever had and my general love for rats. My fiancé loves the idea and thinks I should go for it, I just have a crappy pain threshhold and I'm not sure how well I'd handle a tattoo, lol. Doesn't help that I fancy it on my foot where it's apparently really sore!

I wanted to ask what I could get Freyja to walk through over a piece of paper to leave foot marks; my first thought was food colouring, I figured that might be safe for when she tries to wash it off. Or is food colouring high in sugar? Any other recommendations?


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

http://www.castingkeepsakes.com/baby-footprint-ink-c-29.html


And I'd just wipe their feet afterwards.


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

I've wanted to do this for a while too  I think it's a lovely idea 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh this is great! I was considering this too as maybe part of a larger piece. Btw PurpleGirl I have a tattoo on my foot! It is a pretty painful spot, but the thing is most tattoos there tend to be on the small side, so they're quick. Mine hurt, but not unbearably so, and it was over in less time than it took them to prep the area (I have about three inches of text). If you want them to fill in the paw print with ink they do use a different type of needle for that part which hurts more though. Overall it's a great spot though! I hate my tattoo because I was dumb and got it when I was 18 lol, but I still like the spot! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Go to your nearest chemist and get some numbing cream I think it's about £5, I used it when I got my tattoo but while talking to the tattooist we changed where I was going to have it and ended up having it across my ribs, it wasn't as bad as i thought, my friend used numbing cream while having a tattoo down her spine and she said she couldn't feel it 

I love the idea of your girls paw print so cute! I'd just let her walk through paint and then wipe her feet straight after  

Good luck! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

That stuff looks good, Poisoned. Go for it alexn, we can compare pain stories later, lol; or you'll be inspiration when I chicken out, haha! Thanks for the info Jenzie, I did think that since the tattoo would be very small it might be bearable on the foot; I think little foot tattoos look nice, plus it'd be a tattoo of footprints so it kinda makes sense. I like tattoos but have never got one because I'm terrible for going through phases of things and I always worried I'd get something that I'd be sick of after a few weeks; I've always loved rats though and don't foresee that ever changing, or see myself ever being without rats.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Ratfinx, I was hoping somewhere sold something like that but I hadn't looked yet, I'll have a look! It's something that I think would definitely help me. I'm trying to psych myself up to the idea (and give me time to save money for it) but I'm a bit of a wuss.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

You can also use tempera paint. That's what they use at the zoo. They have chimps do "paintings" with it. They're not able to wash it off the chimps. The chimps have even put it in their mouths. It's non-toxic. 

I figure if it's safe for a chimp, it should be safe for a rat. Just have them walk through it and on to a piece of paper. After you get your feet prints, you can wash it off their feet.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I totally plan on doing this! I probably won't get my actual rat paw prints tho, but I can see how it would be more sentimental. I don't have any tattoos soI am also nervous of the pain, but how bad can it be! Lol!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Eden10 said:


> I totally plan on doing this! I probably won't get my actual rat paw prints tho, but I can see how it would be more sentimental. I don't have any tattoos soI am also nervous of the pain, but how bad can it be! Lol!


It's really not that bad! I'd say the pain is similar in feeling and intensity to a good rat scratch when their nails are just a bit too sharp. It stings and pinches a bit but isn't that painful and the pain goes away very quickly.


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm doing the same thing, except i'm getting it behind my ear. I'm going to wait until maybe October when it cools down though, i'm worried about the tattoo getting damaged from the beach, pools, vegas, or what have you.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Maybe after a while a thread will pop up with people sharing pictures of their rat-related tattoos, lol.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

PurpleGirl said:


> Ratfinx, I was hoping somewhere sold something like that but I hadn't looked yet, I'll have a look! It's something that I think would definitely help me. I'm trying to psych myself up to the idea (and give me time to save money for it) but I'm a bit of a wuss.


Haha yeah just ask for it and they will give you it, 
I had to psych myself up to, I was constantly yes and no for about three months then my friend booked it for my 18th birthday and a deposit had been paid so I HAD to do it, it's not as bad as you think it is, I promise after you get it you'll be like why was I even fussing about it?  

I'm planning on getting a humming bird on my thigh to represent my mum, rat prints behind my ears and a crown on my other thigh to represent my dad all in one session hopefully! The guy who does my tattoos has a silent machine so it's mentally less painful haha and he's pretty amazing at tattoos  

Can't wait for you to get it done I'm so excited for you!!! Haha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

monster_paws said:


> I'm doing the same thing, except i'm getting it behind my ear. I'm going to wait until maybe October when it cools down though, i'm worried about the tattoo getting damaged from the beach, pools, vegas, or what have you.


Yeah defiantly wait till its cooler, 
I had to wait six weeks before I could go on holiday, 
The sun can ruin them so they must be covered at all times if its warm out  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Haha, we'll see if I can work up the courage, it's the only tattoo I've ever known for sure I wouldn't get sick of, which is the only reason I've never had one done! I'm not worried about the warm weather screwing it up, I'm not going on holiday over the Summer and I don't swim (terrified of the water.) Plus, we don't get warm weather in Scotland, we only get a few minutes here and there where the rain stops, haha.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I've been planning on doing this for a few months now and my plan of action is to use children's paints and lots and lots of paper to make sure to get the best possible prints. Just make sure whatever you get says "non-toxic" and it will be fine!


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Just get non-toxic ink. Like for little kids.


----------

